# Checking your HGH serum levels through blood (How to guideline)



## Vision (Apr 21, 2018)

*Checking your HGH serum levels through blood work! 
*_(Textbook testing for therapeutic levels vs 4-10ius is far different)_


In today's age we are limited to testing methods when testing our HGH serum levels due to expense factors.. Though direct HGH serum blood work seems to be the only practical method we have available when it concerns "Meat Heads on a budget" such as PrivateLabs/labcorp, it's known as a "Crude method" like all blood work, however it's a good indicator of where we came from, where we are, and where we are going!

*Before we begin, I want to reiterate the fact that there are different testing methods that will yields different **results..


For instance ECLIA vs LC MS-MS; ECLIA Method which is short for "Electrochemiluminescent Immunoassay".. It’s a fast and affordable method to measure total hormones in your blood. Many labs use this method because it’s automatic and doesn’t require too much work on a lab technician’s part, it's simply the standard affordable method done by most clinics for blood tests..It's not reliable or entirely accurate..It's simply just a "standard generic method", fast turn around, nothing more, nothing less...It's simply just a fast,quick snap shot for the moment to give almost instant results, so it's somewhat accurate for that sole purpose when it concerns "Just tell me whats going on now, yes or no"...


LC MS-MS Method is short for "liquid chromatography-mass spectrometry". It’s considered the gold standard method by many researchers in measuring small molecules. Its accuracy and consistency is why the CDC is recommending LC/MS to be the standard method used when testing HGH/IGF or even total testosterone. Because LC/MS is more sensitive than ECLIA, doctors typically use this method when testing patients with really low levels with HGH or even again - testosterone levels, and testing individuals such as women and children. While it’s more accurate and sensitive, the LC/MS method is more expensive than ECLIA. And it takes a bit longer to get your results...Always place into great consideration that with the LC MS-MS method it will be more pronounced with measuring specific concentrations..​
The truth of the matter is, HGH serum levels only validates it's legitimacy NOT potency because testing results will vary "dramatically" from each individual to the next..Testing HGH levels is a crude method at best, at the same time providing a keen indication on what's taken place..

Testing for IGF serum levels is one of the better methods to assure the quality, in which will help validate the authenticity of the product! 

FYI; Always have a baseline, knowing your baseline is pivotal especially if you have a history with testing and having a complete understanding of what your REAL baseline is, this way comparisons can be applied from prior dates to future instances, or even protocols, as there's numerous variables that may effect results..


Test pricing can range from 50-75$ in some cases for a HGH or IGF panel privatemdlabs Dot com

Testing HGH serum through a blood panel is NOT the current lab standard,IGF levels establish the effectiveness of TRUE HGH levels,and they are seen and recognized by a labs aspect as the RELIABLE standard (depending on time of day,diet,and/or the influence of injection of HGH(exogenous) other then natural levels (endogenous ),However, I'm not suggesting that HGH labs are poor with inaccuracy, in fact I'm going to implementing that it's a GREAT alternative compared to the expensive lab standards, as it can provide overwhelming evidence if your HGH is in fact real HGH..

Now, if your utilizing HGH through subq/IM administration (exogenous influence) your levels will spike approximately 3 hrs after administration, an IFG analysis is completely unnecessary UNLESS you have tested prior for baseline levels and wish to compare, the simple HGH serum test will yield a sufficient readout if in fact your HGH is legit or not, as your HGH serum will stand far outside of the standard reference range.. FACT- This is a proven method to determine a YES or NO.. (Its's suggested to do a pre base line readings on HGH & IGF levels for comparison)
Also, always keep notes when testings, with each pre and after test method..


Preparing for Blood test (6-10ius pre testing)

There's a lot of controversy in regards to fasting vs finding it unnecessary.. There's some truth behind this for great reason, such as fasting enhances growth hormone secretion and amplifies the complex rhythms of growth hormone secretion in men (when testing natural levels), levels can be very infrequent and erratic, especially during a fed state, as many nutrients posses an unpredictable effect on GH release in most people..(metabolization sensitivity will vary).. However, when testing 3hrs after IM injection of HGH fasting has been proven to be irrelevant to serum levels (in some/most patients).In order to rule out and opposing factors that can be questionable with manipulation through serum levels, it is SUGGESTED to fast 6-10 hrs pre-blood drawing. Carbohydrate intake should be lowered considerably 24 hrs prior, up until 6-10 hrs fast, there after no consumption (glucose may suppress GH release effecting spike levels)..

Dosages and Serum levels to expect

6-8ius can yield 15-50 ng/mL as ranges can vary (this has been proven in real life experiences, regardless of the quality, generic or US Pharma grade,some user do NOT respond well with HGH injections, fact this is why it's suggested to keep notes from prior testing) Toss text book reads out the window!

Remain inactive pre-testing

As Further recommendations have it, absolutely no strenuous or rigorous stimulation through activities such as running,walking,or exercising, anything that can stimulation hormonal levels and HGH secretions.. 

Consumption of water is fine, a glass or 2 will NOT hurt, but limit hrs up until testings..

The usage of alcohol and/or tobacco is entirely prohibited, and not recommended, especially alcohol..cease all consumption 72hrs prior due to the brake down enzymes and glucose levels and pancreases secretions from alcohol..

Recap-

6-10 ius (IM) 3 hrs pre testing (subq administration possess a slower rate with metabolizing in some users, IM has proven a 2-6 fold in levels)
Fasting is recommended, but not necessary (suggested 6-10 hrs pre)
Limit carb intake to absolute minimum 
Consumption of water is OK if limited to 1 glass or 2, and not 3 hrs pre testing
No strenuous activities under any circumstances before testing
The use of alcohol and tobacco and other drugs should be completely eliminated 72 hrs prior to testing

Regards,
Vision*


----------



## Viduus (Apr 21, 2018)

I feel like the color Nazzzi saying this on multiple threads but is it possible to post your info in a normal color? I appreciate the information sharing and I admit I might be the only person who cares about this. (Thus making it completely irrelevant)

I dont mean to be a pain, I just like the clean feel of the info posted on UG. POB, Zilla and possibly Doc will point out our appreciation for references to original sources where appropriate as well. That way causal readers can figure out what’s broscience vs educated broscience


----------



## Vision (Apr 21, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I feel like the color Nazzzi saying this on multiple threads but is it possible to post your info in a normal color? I appreciate the information sharing and I admit I might be the only person who cares about this. (Thus making it completely irrelevant)
> 
> I dont mean to be a pain, I just like the clean feel of the info posted on UG. POB, Zilla and possibly Doc will point out our appreciation for references to original sources where appropriate as well. That way causal readers can figure out what’s broscience vs educated broscience



Viduus, I have no references to be exact other than what I have learned over there years, most is original..For the font color, someone made mention that when I posted it shows up blacked-out even when I'm using the interface that has been auto-selected upon creating the account. Not sure what to do about that, so I used the color fonts to correct that issue..

Also, let's say a member is wishing to cruise and others make a suggestion to utilize low dose TRT or slightly above for that user looking to cruise, is there a reference that is provided or is it simply just information that has been collected and proven to be tried and true and handed down? See what I'm saying?

I gather data,along with broscience and I weed out the protocols that are ineffective or less popular for great reason and I capitalize on those that have significant value when I put together a read/article, and Voila', presto, there you have before you some useful information to simple take into great consideration for educational purposes..

Any information that readers may see, it's in their best interest to research and research that research.. If I have a carbon copy of a study, data, or any literature for that matter you can rest assure I will credit the writer and show recognition of their ideas..

I won't regurgitate garbage, and if anything I post seems off or missing something importation, PLEASE, share and contribute to where I myself can even learn something and have some take home notes..

BTW.. Let me know if you can see this white auto selected interface font..


----------



## Viduus (Apr 21, 2018)

That was me who mentioned it showing up black. I knew why you were coloring it, just pushing the extra mile now.

When I cut and paste using my phone it’ll turn the text dark grey or black. The phone interface hangs all the time so I got in the habit of typing in the notes app then pasting it in. Only to have color issues as well. iPad or a computer seems to work fine.


I also didn’t mean to imply knowledge learned through your years of experience isn’t valuable as well. It’s just nice to have a reference when you state things. With most people it’s easy to tell if they’re speaking as an opinion or a scientific fact. 

You’ve obviously done a lot of research and analysis so your opinions come across very factual. Knowing what is an educated opinion vs a scientifically proven fact helps us digest what you’re sharing. You have good info, just trying to appreciate it as well.


----------



## Vision (Apr 21, 2018)

Viduus said:


> That was me who mentioned it showing up black. I knew why you were coloring it, just pushing the extra mile now.
> 
> When I cut and paste using my phone it’ll turn the text dark grey or black. The phone interface hangs all the time so I got in the habit of typing in the notes app then pasting it in. Only to have color issues as well. iPad or a computer seems to work fine.
> 
> ...



I wasn't sure who the member was but now that I look back it rings a bell. lol

I agree that its fair and should be a given right to members to know where something come from, who manufactured it and why..You'll see me quote some people if there's something that is useful but if I disagree with the rest of their post, I won't bother even mentioning that, because all of us can read something and agree and disagree as we turn the pages and if something stands out that can be supported, heck I'll make mention and credit it..

One thing you may notice with me is I don't have time to monkey around, I want to know what and why and go above and beyond that, I don't settle for "this works well".. I want to know why and what mechanisms of action it may have during and there after..

We know more about the heavens and distant cosmo's than we do about hormones,"The endocrine Society world wide" is merely scratching the surface, but yet scientist have already came up with a map of the universe..Chemistry is simply fascinating, and proven time and time again that it's not a one size fits all approach with protocols and treatments!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2018)

Vision said:


> Viduus, I have no references to be exact other than what I have learned over there years, most is original..
> ..



Experience and sharing it with others is nice and all but you keep posting threads making factual claims. Your experience doesn't count much as evidence as it doesn't control variables and therefore can't be replicated.

Plus, we barely know you and the small bit we do which is your connection to PSL pretty much means we can't trust you. So we can't just take your word for it. See our dilemma?



Viduus said:


> I also didn’t mean to imply knowledge learned through your years of experience isn’t valuable as well. It’s just nice to have a reference when you state things. With most people it’s easy to tell if they’re speaking as an opinion or a scientific fact.
> 
> You've obviously done a lot of research and analysis so your opinions come across very factual. Knowing what is an educated opinion vs a scientifically proven fact helps us digest what you're sharing. You have good info, just trying to appreciate it as well.



Taking drugs isn't research though.


----------



## herrsauce (Apr 22, 2018)

I am sorry, but I question the OP's capacity to accurately synthesize the available data in a manner that is substantive, wholly accurate, and appropriate to the source material. His claims are not entirely controversial, it is simply the approach that renders the presenting data as dubious to a degree. The rationales lack criteria, perspective, or merit; outside of "just trust me, I inject myself with drugs"......


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 26, 2018)

10
char.....


----------

